# overflow:auto / IE Problem



## waquner (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

Die Spaltenanzahl einer Tabelle, die in einem meiner Projekte zum EInsatz kommt, variiert sehr stark...zeitweise sind es bis zu 50 spalten nebeneinander. Um jetz aber die Übersicht behalten zu können, will ich dir ersten 3 Spalten immer sichtbar haben und die restlichen scrollbar.
Also dacht ich an ein div mit "overflow:auto;", das funktioniert auch ganz gut, aber leider nur unter firefox. Da das Unternehmen in dem dieses Webportal eingesetzt wird jedoch ausschließlich den IE verwenden habe ich ein Problem....
Weiß jemand Rat?

Hier einmal der Code:

```
<table class="table_border_bold" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td class="table_header" colspan="2">Header</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2">&nbsp;<!--Seite 1.... --></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="left" valign="top">
			<table class="table" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><!-- Tabelle mit den 3 fixen Spalten --></table>
		</td>
		<td align="left" valign="top">
			<div style="overflow:auto;width:100%;"><!-- Tabelle mit den restlichen Spalten --></div>
		
		</td>
</table>
```

Zur Veranschaulichung:
http://pics.hostenlos.com/?8399


Ich bitte vielmals um Hilfe!

lg waquner

PS Alternative wäre mit einem iframe statt dem div...das klappt auch im IE ohne problem...aber iframes wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen...


----------



## Maik (11. August 2006)

Ich vermute, daß für das DIV eine feste Breitenangabe erforderlich ist, damit der IE die  äußere Tabelle nicht in der Breite auseinanderdehnt.


----------



## waquner (11. August 2006)

hm ja, geht aber leider nicht, da sich das ganze ja anpassen soll je nach Auflösung und das per Javascript hinpfuschen...neee

hat sonst wer eine Idee?


----------



## Maik (11. August 2006)

Auch wenn ich dir keine weiteren Lösungsansätze vorschlagen kann, möchte ich dich bitten, auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, so wie du es in deinem ersten Beitrag unter Beweis gestellt hast - siehe hierzu auch die  Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## waquner (12. August 2006)

Verzeih, beim ersten Eintrag habe ich darauf geachtet und beim zweiten warn gerade mal 3 Buchstaben in der falschen "Größe"


----------

